# How to install Grub on freebsd 12？



## yklaxds (Jun 14, 2017)

ZFS 
UEFI+GPT 
Gpart show:






I try to install grub by using  posts.But it's show me i386-grub...I am using an  AMD 64 CPU- Intel 6Y30…and install 64 bit freebsd…

Then, using pkg install grub2 …it was can't find file system…

And here is no wiki for grub2 on freebsd…

How to using Grub2？


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## balanga (Jun 14, 2017)

`pkg install grub2-efi`

Thread 60009/


(What am I doing wrong with the [THREAD] tag?)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2017)

balanga said:


> (What am I doing wrong with the [THREAD] tag?)


It's a bit tricky that one. You only give it the number, like so: [thread]60009[/thread]

Because it's a bit tricky to use it's fine if you just post the full URL.


----------

